# Stage 4 endometriosis



## Evon47

Hi, I just had my lap on Tuesday and diagnosed with stage 4 endometriosis. My tubes r opened and consultant advised to ttc naturally for 6 months then ivf. Has anyone out there manage to conceive naturally with stage 4 endo? I just need to hear something positive to make myself feels better....:cry:


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi there. My friend conceived naturally after having stage 4 endo removed. 4 months after the lap she was pregnant. Hope that helps.


----------



## Evon47

Thanks islandgrl! I really need this to lift my spirit up.


----------



## runningmom

I was diagnosed in Feb 2009 with severe endo. After my laproscopy I got pregnant naturally within two months of procedure. I now have a beautiful, busy little 20 month old daughter. Good luck! It will happen:)


----------



## Amber3

Dear Evon
Many people conceive even with stage 4. You see, the stage of the endo is not really that decisive as far as I have heard. I would definately advise you to look into other things than IVF. It has a pretty bad affect on your health and also a low succes rate. I think you should look into dieting and also if that is not enough NaProTechnology. Do some research. 
Cutting out sugar and wheat of your diet is very good for endo and of course healthy eating with lots of vegetables and nuts etc. Look into what foods are good for people with endo, it really can make a big difference for your symptoms and fertility. Also, in the NaProTechnology program (which I am a part of) they advise you to take something called Low Dose Naltrexone. It helps with auto immune diseases and endo is a disease with a lot in common with auto immune disease. LDN helps your immune system fight better.
I wish you all the best. 
Amber


----------



## Evon47

Wao, thank you so much for the advice! Running mom, sorry for your loss. You really has given me hope. Amber, I have now started the endo diet and already felt so much better. I had my first af yesterday after the op and it has been as pain free as it can b! I have also heard of Napro technology. I will do more research on it and if I do need it then I might give it a go. How long have u been with them?


----------



## Princess987

I have this, had a laproscopy and was pregnant 2 cycles after!! Good luck dont give up :hugs:


----------



## Dove1

Hi 

Need suggestions plz.. I was diagnosed with in Apr with 5cm cyst in Rt Ovary.. Underwent lap in Jul. Now in Sep when I went for ultrasound, Dr said that the cyst measuring same size is still present in Rt Ovary.. Is anyone there with this condition of recurrence. Kindly suggest on dealing with it again? I'm tired..

Thanks
Dove


----------



## Evon47

Hi Dove, 5 cm is quite big. Is it endometrioma? What did the doc say? I had a scan just 6 weeks after the op and there already small cysts forming :(. My gynae said it is v tiny and could b corpus cysts so she is not concerned. It really depends what is the plan because if you r going for ivf next, the fs will drain the cyst or give u some suppressive hormones to shrink it. For now, I will have monthly scan and ttc naturally for 6 months b4 ivf. So, if my cysts r growing b4 ivf, they wil either drain it or suppress it.


----------



## NavyWife84

I have a question...I have recently had an ultrasound and haven't heard much back excpet that there are "irregularities and variencies" in the thickness of my uterine lining. Another nurse told me that it was endometrium (which the definition of endometrium is uterine lining and I know I have one of those). :dohh: Anyway, I have always suspected endometriosis b/c I have always had the symptoms. Now that I am dealing with infertility they are finally taking me seriously and I am waiting for my referral to the fs to come in the mail. 

So, on to my question...what is the difference between endometriosis and cysts? Most people that I've heard talk about endo also talk about their cysts. Are they the same, do they kind of go hand in hand? Any info would be appreciated!

Thanks :flower:


----------



## stellargaze

I had a lap for stage 4 endometriosis the end of July. I had a 4 cm endometrial cyst on my left ovary Dove-- and also have a cyst on that ovary already again. They said the same thing to me-- could be a corpus luteum from ovulating, but I've had a lot of cramping on that side. I'm just curious that there is someone else with this same experience!

Hoping the lap made the difference for me, but I also have PCOS.

What do you recommend diet wise? I'm already 95% vegetarian and even though I have PCOS, I'm quite thin-- I don't eat dairy and my only non-veg food is oily fish. I take supplements too. 

Would welcome some advice!


----------



## Evon47

Hi navyw, I am not sure bout the irregularity of ur uterine lining is link to endometriosis. But regarding ur quest bout cysts, endometriosis is a condition when the endometrial tissue growing in diff places so if it grows in the ovaries, it becomes endometrioma or so call chocolate cysts. Most endo patients have endometrioma but it really depends on the severity of the disease.

Stel, I am intrigued that cyst can come back so quickly?! I am also taking on the wheat free, dairy free and organic diet hoping it will delay the endo coming back but I am not optimistic. But I must admit, after my lap, everything improves drastically! My period is now not at all painful, intercourse improves, no pain except the bowel pain near the time of af. I am still spotting though which is annoying. R u ttc naturally at the moment?


----------



## star31

hi girls

I've got stage 2 endometriosis and had a 4cm cyst removed from my right ovary in July. Although the cramping before my period has gone, I still get painful periods and 6 days spotting before my af unfortunately.....Seeing a fs in 4 weeks, hoping they let me try iui before my name goes down on the long ivf waiting list x


----------



## Evon47

Help star, so sorry u r still suffering from this after the lap. Did ur doc rescan u? I still have spotting too and i hated it! When I spot, I knew I wasn't pregnant! And it just happens every time for too long! I just dunno how I am going to get pregnant with this kinda spotting....good luck with the fs


----------

